# Bad health, but back in the shop now



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

I've had a bad bought of bronchitis that had me down for a few weeks, but I did manage to drag myself back into the shop to make some pens. Here are a few of my latest. 
Sorry, Harry, no pics yet. I did try a photo shoot a couple weeks ago, then discovered a serious mistake and canned the whole business. It was a new kit for me and I think the photo business got me too distracted. But I have vowed to myself I want to contribute in that way...especially concerning the finishing technique which I continue to refine and improve upon.
The first two pics are a Slimline in Gold stabilized Box Elder Burl. This was a custom order...yep, folks are actually starting to pay me money for this stuff...mucho funno!
The next two are a Cambridge in thuya burl. This is the Stainless Steel accented in gold.
The last two are the Cambridge in amboyna burl...Gold accented with SS.
I hope you like them, they represent a whole weekend's work!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow Frank those are mighty fine pieces of work. Glad you are getting better, take it easy so as to not have a relapse.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Thanks buddy. Those Cambridge pens are a bit to "blingy" for my tastes, but some folks like em plenty good. It was a little rough in the shop yesterday with the rain and dampness, but the coughing has subsided quite a bit now and I am getting my strength back. Thanks again.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Frank both really fancy but especially the second pen really nice. Like the blank choices you used. Keep them coming. Sorry to hear of your illness make sure you have some dust collection going so you don't get anymore poor health. I'm finding that out myself.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Glenmore said:


> Very nice Frank both really fancy but especially the second pen really nice. Like the blank choices you used. Keep them coming. Sorry to hear of your illness make sure you have some dust collection going so you don't get anymore poor health. I'm finding that out myself.


Thanks buddy, I appreciate it. I've started wet sanding with the CA finish, so no real dust there, and I usually wear a mask when turning and dry sanding. I need to invest in a good respirator though, the mask tends to fog up my eye protection and I can only hold my breath for so long before I pass out, LOL!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Just beautiful Frank! I really like the first two!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your illness. Frank those are beauties. I really like the 3rd one. Isn't it fun to turn for fun and get paid for it? Keep getting better my friend and keep the turnings coming.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Frank. I can see why they should pay you.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Great job Frank. NIce to make a few bucks, doing something you enjoy! I know what it like to be down. With my bad knees and hip, I could ever get to my shop without the old pain pills. Some days they don't even help. I don't know about the rest of you old timers, but I'm looking for those so called golden years!!


----------

